# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  Karura Carbon Fiber Cases

## Glassweb

After years of promises about Carbon Fiber mandolin cases I decided to contact Karura Cases (a case company based in Thailand making violin, guitar and banjo cases) www.karuracase.com about the possibility of them developing a carbon fiber case for F style mandolins. It was my friend Dake Traphagen (who builds exquisite guitars here in Bellingham) who made this recommendation to me. After sending off an email to Karura I quickly heard back from the owner David Foreman, who expressed some serious interest in the idea of developing a mandolin case. He asked me a few general questions and intimated that he was deciding between developing a mandolin case or a line of electric guitar cases. Well, you know what MY preference would be. Fact is, there is an ever growing group of folks that own high-end F style instruments (perhaps upwards of $8K, perhaps less) that would be clamouring for a truly professional, carbon fiber case. Am I right on this one? PLEASE check out the Karura website and then contact David Foreman at forman.david@yahoo.com and let him know that you'd support his going ahead with the development of a carbon fiber F5 case. First it was CoyDog... then it was something between Pegasus and Big Joe... both were no go! So... let David know! Perhaps someone will FINALLY get it all together in a lightweight, truly professional mandolin case. No doubt it won't be cheap... but neither are pro-quality mandolins. Hell, if he's making _banjo_ cases why not a mandolin case? Put me down for two right now! Thanks gang!

----------


## evanreilly

I'd vote for one from Karura, but I already have one of the very rare Eastman CF cases.
I certainly can see room for improvement in the offering, tho.
There is always room for a better mousetrap.

----------


## Glassweb

Hey Evan, I never even knew that Eastman had made a CF case... just those fiberglass ones that are always "on order". I have a feeling Karura would really do it right... and, even more importantly, actually get them to their clients when promised.

----------


## jim_n_virginia

Inappropritate comments removed by Moderator. Please review Board Guidelines.

----------


## JeffD

The advantage of carbon fiber is light weight without compromising strength and instrument protection.

While all the mandolin cases could be made lighter, the biggest advantage is in the combination case - combined mandolin and fiddle cases, which are 10 or more pounds with conventional technology. Seeing those in carbon fiber would be a dream come true.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

If you have a look at the main Shenyang Eastman Musical Instrument website,you'll see a whole stack of fibreglass & carbon fiber goodies,unfortunately none of the current fiberglass Mandolin cases,whilst being  good looking cases,have any room inside for our bits & pieces.
    The do however, make excellent Violin & Viola cases,which (IMHO) could be re-fitted inside for an "A" or "F" styled mandolin with not much effort. I sincerely hope that if anybody is going to make a mandolin case,they'll give us some spare room inside.
   For JeffD - Carbon fibre on it's own isn't a good material in the impact resistant field. *ALL* _high impact_ resistant CF items combine CF with Kevlar. CF,hit hard,will de-laminate,the impact resistance goes out of the window & the de-laminated area will squash in with ease.
    We all seem to be concerned with what the _outside_ of the case is made of,but it's the _inside_ that's the equally important part. If there's no really good _cushioning_ around the instrument,to support it properly if dropped or impacted,then it doesn't matter if the case itself is bomb-proof,the instrument inside 'could' be damaged.
    If you want truly *impact resistant* cases,then as i've put forward on here before,you'd need to go for a Lexan Polycarbonate case,with a well designed interior to support the instrument. In tests, when i was in Aerospace interior design / manufacture,i've beaten the c**p out of PC sheets of varying thicknesses to see how they stood up. Only in the case of 1mm thick material did i even make an dent. This is the stuff that riot shields are made from,with good reason.
                                                                                                                                                                   Ivan :Wink:

----------


## Glassweb

I mentioned in my email to David Foreman the need mandolinists have for storage soace and yes, even room for a Toneguard. PLEASE send your thoughts to David at the e-dress listed in my first post... if there's enough interest in this project it just might happen.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi GW - A good point in mentioning the requirement for some storage space. The biggest problem when coming up with a 'new' product,is do you design if for durability ie.'up to a standard',or do you design it 'down to a price' ?. It's always the dilema facing a manufacturer.That's the reason we get a price/product spread,where the _little extras_ cost a LOT. For instance,to add a couple of layers of Kevlar to a case,would make it VERY much more impact resistant,it could also double the final price -so - what do you go for ?.
   I have a wealth of experience in all sorts of _tooling for_ & the _manufacture of_, composite lay-ups/vacuum-form moulding processes/materials etc., thro.my involvement in the Aerospace industry,& i know the compromises that have to be made using high-tech.materials in a 'commercial'  environment. We don't have the 'cost no object',billion $/£ ,'make it at all cost' scenario that we get in the defence industries - unfortunately,the 'ultimate' case would cost 2 arms & 3 legs,too much for us mortals.
    I sincerely hope that the Karura Co.,get a good Mandolin case with storage space off the ground,something that Eastman could have done but didn't,
                             Ivan

----------


## Mandobar

just so you all know, calton is now making a carbon fiber case.

----------


## Rob Gerety

Here is the Calton carbon case info:http://www.caltoncases.com/HomePress1.html.

----------


## Glassweb

I'm sorry, but I would never order a case from Calton again. While I have enjoyed and used their product for years, the way they treat their customers is abysmal. I won't go into the specifics... it's too frustraing...

----------


## doc holiday

GW.  It is a pity that things went downhil when Calton got sold & moved across the country.  Al Williams, the original owner, is a prince of a guy and one of the very finest  soundmen for acoustic music in the business.  On the other hand....it is time to move ahead to new/better design.  I'd like to see a rectangular case with more room from carbon fiber.. I'm in if Karura goes forward....

----------


## Glassweb

Dear Friends - I have received another communication from David Foreman at Karura and it does indeed seem that he is willing to move forward with the CF mandolin case... great news! He asked me which case most mandolinists would prefer and I mentioned a shaped case with adequate storage. But what do you think... would a rectangular or oblong be better? Please weigh in!

----------


## djweiss

Glassweb, if the basic shape is square or oblong, the inside cushion could then be modified or an A, F, 2 point, etc....Seems like the most bang for the buck.

----------


## Glassweb

Good point... a universal shell with different options for the interior. Still, a shaped case would be nice too. Pegasus did have its fans...

----------


## mandroid

the advantage of a symmetrical  arrow shape like Calton and the ABS ones sold by Gator , etc,

 is One Mold can be used for both shells, top and bottom.


though since I bought a Pegasus, and bought an instrument that came in a Calton, (both used)

 I find the Peg carries a Lot more comfortably.

hanging upright off a shoulder, or slung onto my back, strap across my chest.

The Eastman Fiberglass case includes 3 D rings so with a back pack strap set those carry fine.. 

Rounded, and corner-less helps.. 

low wages will also be paid to the mold makers so those costs will fall in Karura Cases, in comparison with Canada , UK or Tennessee ..

----------


## Paul Kotapish

What I'm looking for is basically a Calton-shaped case with a slightly tighter (smaller) overall profile and true carbon-fiber lightness. The new Calton case is a hybrid carbon/fiberglass case that shaves a little weight off, but I'd prefer something a lot lighter. The weight saving is to save my tired old shoulders when schlepping around festivals or across town. The smaller profile is to make the case ever more invisible to airline gate tenders. To get that, I'd be willing to sacrifice a little bit of strength and a little bit of internal padding. 

The Calton-style profile is a good compromise between the comfortable contours of a shaped case and the extra carrying capacity of a rectangular case.

----------


## Don Grieser

The Calton shape would be great, or the F shaped case (something that fits A's and 2 pointers too). Not a rectangle/oblong fan.

----------


## doc holiday

I could live with a oblong case....or a shaped case if it's possible to also build with reversed hinges to fit lefty instruments

----------


## David Rambo

I prefer rectangular with good storage inside.

----------


## TNT

oblong with good storage gets another vote here!

----------


## sgarrity

An oblong case is the hardest to travel with on an airplane.  I prefer the Calton shape.  Of course I play A-styles so an F5 shaped case probably wouldn't catch my attention.  I think a quality CF case would be a great asset to the mando community.  I carried my Kimble around the festival on Sunday in an Alpine gig bag.  When a rather large woman stumbled in front of my chair and took a step in the direction of my mando, I remembered why I should have brought the Calton.  I just hate lugging it around all day!

----------


## Hubert Angaiak

I've a Calton deluxe, Calton double (mando & fiddle), rectangle case. I use the Peg since its easier and more comfortable to carry. Weight is nearly the same as the Calton. I think the the biggest draw back was the sharper corners on my Calton deluxe. The double case was good for airline travel, it was very hard to lug around and found it easier to carry the mando and fiddle in their own cases. I guess its a compromise between protection and comfort. I like my Peg because its easy to carry and the fact its offered a better headstock protection at the time. I guess you could design a strap system for these cases so they are easier to carry around. A climate case with straps and pockets for accessories. Sorry off topic.

----------


## Glassweb

Great input so far... many thanks to everyone who's shared their insights/ideas on the subject of the CF mandolin case. I've sent a link for this thread to David Foreman at Karura.

----------


## AlanN

I dig the square look, too. It's just...cool. If someone could build a quality, durable and lightweight case the size of the 50's Gibson brown with pink lining, that would great. That case was on the compact side, from a luggage viewpoint. I have the big rectangle Calton, configured for 1 F-5 mandolin. Talk about luggage. The mother of all cases, to be sure, but to lug that thing around all day? No way.

----------


## f5loar

Those AU Presto cases are really nice.  A unique oblong shape with room for storage.  Would adapt to CF pretty easy in that rounded shape.  A smaller then Loar style case would be ideal.  The 50's Brown oblong is nice but not a lot of protection.
A Price old style rectangle is nice and would be nice in light weight.

----------


## Glassweb

Those Presto cases aren't bad... but where can you go to buy one? This is a big problem... lack of availability. It doesn't matter how good a product is if it's not readily available. We expect that with custom order instruments, but it shouldn't be that way with instrument cases.

----------


## hank

I've only flown with my mandolin once but I wouldn't have gone if it couldn't have been taken as a carry on.  Less is better for this reason and to really make it noticeably lighter than whats available now.  It's bad enough we keep tacking on tone guard and arm rest weight without trying to take a music library and luthier kit.  When I got my 1915 A4 I was pleasantly surprised by it's feather weight case and all.  The case is the original and is amazingly well built.  It would be the perfect case if it were made with CF/Kevlar and modern padding and interior support. A tiny micro light wt. minimalist approach that could be shouldered or packed is what would be revolutionary.  Take a satchel for the extra gear and keep the case as small as it can be to hold the instrument, tone guard and arm rest installed and the standard mini pocket.  The op is for an F5 so the peg shape minimized and kept as light as possible might work. I know that many want more room and rectangular shape but I would rather see a no compromise super light weight case thats strong enough but not overly strong to the point of adding more unwanted weight.

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

I'm personally less concerned about external shape than I would be about the ability to carry the case back-pack style.  Good d-rings and comfy, wide straps to free up my hands for commuting on the subway in NYC or hiking around the festivals would be awesome.

----------


## Glassweb

Here's a question... for every hundred F5 owners how many would you say are using Toneguards? And of those Toneguard users, how many would insist that their case accomodate their mandolin with the guard left on? Arm rests wouldn't present nearly as much of a problem as Toneguards... at least I don't THINK they would... am I wrong on this?

----------


## mandroid

Tone-gard On,  fits in my Pegasus OK if I were to specify there are rim blocks that are padded, in those, making a little U shaped curved cutout in the rim block would be Ideal, then the padding would follow the added bit of rubber tube for the tone-gard ..

softer thicker padding Cal uses is forgiving, though  instrument may shift inside.., a layer of soft open cell over a dense layer of closed cell seems a good combination.

----------


## f5loar

Toneguards are a problem with high end cases.   They are just too tight a fit to allow such added hardware.  But how many high end mandolins have toneguards should be the question.  Not many!  Does Skaggs still use his?  Can you name any other pro still using one?

----------


## Glassweb

well i just saw The Dawg in Seattle a couple of weeks back and he had one on his Loar... Statman is using one... maybe Thile...

----------


## Pete Martin

> I'm sorry, but I would never order a case from Calton again. While I have enjoyed and used their product for years, the way they treat their customers is abysmal. I won't go into the specifics... it's too frustraing...


Me too, just look at my avatar.

----------


## eightstringsaweek

> Can you name any other pro still using one?


Both seen in the last six months: John Reischman and Grisman, as mentioned above.

----------


## mandroid

recommend, perhaps,  a bulge around the headstock so it cannot hit the sides, moving sideways, 
 but a support directly behind it,  and a pad in the lid, so whiplash won't stress the end of the neck..
 to the breaking point.

And  Prep  to make an A style too..  versatile, for Paddle head and snake head long and short neck .. 

 there is CF cloth finished in white, so It doesn't have to be black. 

 or gel coat with opaque pigment hiding the fabric. 
I got no problem with not seeing the fabric weave, myself..

----------


## Sergio Saldivar

> well i just saw The Dawg in Seattle a couple of weeks back and he had one on his Loar... Statman is using one... maybe Thile...


... and Mike Marshall, Radim Zenkl, Paul Glasse, Emory Lester and a few others..

----------


## MikeEdgerton

If we take all the big name players and count how many cases they'll buy it isn't going to be a drop in the bucket. It's how many of the rest of us are using a tonegard and want to keep it on that should be asked. If the mandolin market had to rely on the guys mentioned above to stay alive it would be dead right now.

----------


## Glassweb

> Here's a question... for every hundred F5 owners how many would you say are using Toneguards? And of those Toneguard users, how many would insist that their case accomodate their mandolin with the guard left on? Arm rests wouldn't present nearly as much of a problem as Toneguards... at least I don't THINK they would... am I wrong on this?


yes Mike... i agree... that's why i posed this question earlier on in the thread... no doubt it will be "regular" players and the builders that will make up the majority of the buying public...

----------


## AlanN

> recommend, perhaps,  a bulge around the headstock so it cannot hit the sides,


Seems like such a no-brainer to me, but the horror stories demonstrate that this simple requirement is violated time and again. Even the Travelite (at least my 2) does not leave adequate room there for a no-touch policy. Not good.

----------


## SternART

Hey....... if you can build it for a Tonegard and an armrest......you won't eliminate anyone based on how they accessorize their instrument.  I use both & my mandos fit in a Peg and a Calton.

----------


## Glassweb

> Hey....... if you can build it for a Tonegard and an armrest......you won't eliminate anyone based on how they accessorize their instrument.  I use both & my mandos fit in a Peg and a Calton.


good call Art... thanks for the input!

----------


## hank

I think the only notable difference between the dimensions of the instrument with and without the tone guard is the depth measurement.  The three rubber covered side bars are only around a quarter of an inch and can be squeezed in the side supports if slots aren't provided but the space provided by the guard and the guard itself is a little over a half inch.  What comes to mind is a small round half inch flat pillow to lay in the case when a tone guard isn't used to keep the depth supports nice and snug for those who don't use a tone guard.

----------


## evanreilly

I have an old Price rectangular. Love it for protection, but it weighs in at close to 12lbs.  Has lots of internal storage, and with a Price case cover, two large external pockets.
I also have the Eastman CF fitted case. Very light. No internal storage.    Bought a case cover with a big pocket; that helps.
My vote is for a Presto style rectangular CF case. Or the TKL rectangular case. I think the TKL will securely hold either a long-scale (F-5) or short-scale (F-4) mandolin.
And the $800.00 plus price tag for the Calton CF offering....???????

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

*Evan* - The TKL cases are made to fit the majority of Mandolins i think. TKL came up with a 'one size fits all case',leastways i've not found a Mandolin that my now un-used TKL case won't fit. My Lebeda Mandolin which is larger on most of it's dimensions that a 'standard' Mandolin, fits perfectly as does my Weber Fern.
   I have my Lebeda in a Travelite case,which for lightness is unsurpassed. OK,the Travelite isn't the strongest re.the exterior,but what i like about it is the fairly 'crushable' interior structural material used.That stuff should absorb a heavy impact by de-forming _itself_ & not transfering the shock load to the Mandolin (hopefully !),in the same way that modern car fenders are supposed to do. As i said in a previous post in this thread,the interior is more important than the exterior,given a decent exterior to begin with.
Personally, i'd rather carry my Mandolin around in a cardboard box,surrounded by a good depth of Polystyrene chippings,than a hardshell case with an equally (or almost) hard interior.There's very sound reasoning behind why extremely fragile objects are packed for shipping in this way,
                                          Ivan

----------


## Glassweb

I used to sell very fragile, very valuable blown-glass artwork. I always shipped in a thick, cardboard box with form-fitted foam around the glass and then bags of chips around that. Never a problem. Crates always scared me to death... that much weight and wood... nope... not for me. If it was too fragile to ship I either drove it (sometimes cross country) or hand delivered by plane with a purchased seat right next to me for the artwork. Mandolins don't present nearly these problems... not even signed Loars.

----------


## Bob Stolkin

Glassweb, any discussion about price-point?  Also, I'd vote shaped case ala Pegasus.

----------


## cpabolting

I want a CF oblong case that will accomodate a violin and a F mandolin.  If anyone has a Calton combo case that accomodates a violin and an F mandolin, I am interested in buying one.  cpabolting at aoldotcom

----------


## D C Blood

I have in the past, had each of the "Big Three" (Calton, Pegasus, and Presto). and currently use an Eastman shaped fiberglass, I will likely go to one of the Travelite type cases, strictly for ease in carrying.  When I travel, it will be carryon, has adequate storage, and can be carried around forever.  Good protection for average use.  In a car trunk or back seat, I don't throw things on top of it, (mando is always on top).  I loved the shape and uniqueness of the Pegasus, the durability and storage space of the Presto, and the Um uh, of the Calton...I guess if the Peg Carbon fiber version ever show up, I'll probably go with that.

----------


## JeffD

I used to carry a whole lot of stuff in the case along with the mandolin. But as soon as I became an owner of more than one mandolin, the stuff that I wanted was always in the other case.

I moved all non mandolin items into a gig bag, so the case only contains a mandolin.


I am having a fiddle made for me, and will need a case for it. I am looking at a combination case, but the fiddle is taking its own time being meticulously hand crafted with infinite attention to detail, so if there is a chance that a carbon fiber combination case will be available at a reasonable, or at least not outrageous price, any time soon, I will hold off purchasing one of those 12 pounders.

----------


## Glassweb

> Glassweb, any discussion about price-point?  Also, I'd vote shaped case ala Pegasus.


Not a thing about price, but you can check www.karuracase.com to get an idea of how they price their violin cases... this might be a logical comparison.

----------


## Charlieshafer

Here's a link to the carbon violin case my daughter and wife use to haul around their fiddles to the symphony. This is not a manufacturer's link, but to a retail place (absolutely no advertising intent here, I don't know these guys, but the picture is good)
BAM violin case

The weight is fantastic, and the instrument is suspended within the case very nicely. While my wife is careful anyway, my daughter's case has been trough a LOT, and is still fine. The case weight is stupid light, with backpack straps, she can go all day at  long affairs with no issues. The only downside is that it's a little light on the storage. Maybe a little more room in there for some music would be good. The hot new accessory will be a case that holds an IPAD, as there's a whole new app out there for sheet music reading. Imagine 1000 songs at your fingertips.

----------


## Glassweb

very interesting... a shaped violin case! don't think i've ever seen that before. regarding storage... while storage should definitely be considered as important, to me it's not nearly as important as light weight, small profile and, above all, saftey for the mandolin within. if i accidentally drop my signed Loar down a flight of stairs (which i did in a Calton while trying to escape a fire) i want to know that when i open the case there won't be a scratch, a crack or a break anywhere on the instrument (which there wasn't!). at that point i could care less about storage...

----------


## TheMandoKit

Except the BAM Violin case doesn't seem to be CF; according to the BAM website, it's ABS and foam--see http://www.bamcases.com/new/images/pdf/2002XL.pdf  The finish is called "Carbon look."  That said, BAM makes nice cases, one of my son's cello cases is a BAM, and it's quite light and sturdy, although I would not use it as a flight case.

A CF mandolin case with some storage (picks, tuner, strings, microfiber cloth) in either a semi-shaped or small rectangular shape would be ideal for me.  So would a CF mando/violin case.  Shoulder strap is a minimum; backpack straps a plus.

----------


## Glassweb

> A CF mandolin case with some storage (picks, tuner, strings, microfiber cloth) in either a semi-shaped or small rectangular shape would be ideal for me. Shoulder strap is a minimum; backpack straps a plus.


i think i'm with you on this one Kit... that sounds about right to me...

----------


## Paul Kotapish

I know several professional, touring fiddlers and violinists who have those contoured BAM high-tech cases, and they love them. The interiors are pretty spartan--not much in the way of plush padding--but I don't know anyone who has had a problem. I'd love a mando version of that case.

----------


## Jim Bevan

My Rigel CT-110's highest E's (make sense, somehow?) tuning peg broke off in my Smalldog-covered Pegasus case when I checked it on a transatlantic flight, but I suppose I should have seen that coming, considering the wear on the lining that had developed beforehand...

Anyways, that said, I'm all for the smallest, lightest, contouriest case possible, for flying -- that Peg's weight is justifiable for checking the instrument, but not, to me, for carry-on, and it's just a little too big. In a gigbag, I can lay the mando on top of my laptop-backpack, and it's pretty safe in an overhead compartment, if I monitor who else puts their stuff near it. If I had a CF case the same size as a gigbag, I'd be one happy traveler.

----------


## david blair

IKA Cases are worth a look. I have a shaped fiddle case and love it. Very strong but light, airtight seal, nice wood inside, and a "real" key lock. 
Not sure what they use, not fiberglass or CF. 

http://www.ika.zrns.cz/catalog.eng/default.htm

----------


## mandroid

IKA look interesting, Bowed  string family well taken care of,
 but Guitar is the only fretted string instrument in the catalog, mando fans.

 putting 2 guitars face to face in a double case is an interesting solution.

they sold only direct from EU?   ..  wonder if 14 fret 000 guitars fit their single case  ..

----------


## Glassweb

no lack of great cases for guitars and violin family instruments... mandolins?... (sigh!)

i've been waiting 5 months now for a Calton mandola case that was supposed to have been completed 4 months ago. no response to my emails. then when i called a month ago they flat-out lied to me when they said it would be shipped in a week. what kind of business model is this? i'll never do business with the Calton people again. by the way... this is the 3rd time they've lied to me on a case order. 3rd time is the charm... i'm outta there!

----------


## Charlieshafer

> no lack of great cases for guitars and violin family instruments... mandolins?... (sigh!)
> 
> i've been waiting 5 months now for a Calton mandola case that was supposed to have been completed 4 months ago. no response to my emails. then when i called a month ago they flat-out lied to me when they said it would be shipped in a week. what kind of business model is this? i'll never do business with the Calton people again. by the way... this is the 3rd time they've lied to me on a case order. 3rd time is the charm... i'm outta there!


Well that just stinks. Makes me thing I oughta have some of the guys in the shop build some molds on a slack day and start experimenting with custom cases! Maybe make them out of wood, no reason they can't be as strong and as light. There's a boat builder in Putney, Vermont, Graeme King, who makes some of the fastest and lightest racing shells in the world out of extremely thin plywood. A little bracing, and voila! I'll try making one and see how it comes out. Even with set-up time, real paying customers getting in the way, etc, I might just still beat Calton.

----------


## Mandobar

the case market is wide open right now.  the cedar creeks that come with the collings stuff are very iffy.  as for calton, well, the guv-ner takes his twenty pounds of flesh for every one of these i buy and sends me a tax court ultimatum.  as for the peg- i'm tired of regluing innards.

----------


## Glassweb

the peg was an easy case to tote around, but like Mandobar i immediately had problems with the interiors coming apart. when you're paying that much for a case that should not be an issue.

----------


## sgarrity

I have to admit I'm not all that impressed with the Calton 'dola case I have.  Of course it's their standard H5 case and I'm using it for an A-style.  Oh well, it beats nothing I reckon.  But after multiple recent poor customer service stories, I won't be ordering a new one any time soon!

----------


## Glassweb

Last year I ordered a Calton mandolin case from a very reputable dealer. I chose the colors and he placed the order with Calton. Calton said he should have it in about a month (by the way, this dealer does a LOT of business with Calton). NINE MONTH'S LATER the case arrived at the dealer's... Calton sent him the "standard" case... not the deluxe I ordered. Not in the time frame quoted. I don't know who was more pissed him or me! The straight-shooter he was he didn't hold me to taking the case. I didn't. Now you see why we need a good, honest, innovative company to make mandolin family cases?

----------


## Mike Bunting

Did all this bad Calton service take place after they moved the N.A. operations out of Calgary?

----------


## Mandobar

al sold the production piece to someone else.  when al was running production, you could only order from a dealer.  now they are selling direct and pretty much undercutting most of the dealers.  you cannot play both ends in retail or in any business.  most of the dealers i dealt with on caltons are no longer dealers.  they all got frustrated.

----------


## Glassweb

> Did all this bad Calton service take place after they moved the N.A. operations out of Calgary?


I don't know Mike, but I do know that things were to have gotten better after that move. Not so...

----------


## Mike Bunting

> al sold the production piece to someone else.  when al was running production, you could only order from a dealer.  now they are selling direct and pretty much undercutting most of the dealers.  you cannot play both ends in retail or in any business.  most of the dealers i dealt with on caltons are no longer dealers.  they all got frustrated.


I bought mine directly from Al Williams in Calgary back in the early 90's so I don't know about the"only from dealers" part. I'd never heard of any problems till after operations were moved down east, but I was never really in the loop. I now have a Peg too which I like a lot. But what's this loose lining stuff I'm hearing about?

----------


## cocaseco

> al sold the production piece to someone else.  when al was running production, you could only order from a dealer.  now they are selling direct and pretty much undercutting most of the dealers.  you cannot play both ends in retail or in any business.  most of the dealers i dealt with on caltons are no longer dealers.  they all got frustrated.


  We are still a dealer and have been having good success with all our orders.  Our prices will always be lower than buying direct from the factory.  Yes it is an unusual relationship between Calton and the dealers, but both sides can still find some common ground.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Well,i've mentioned the Eastman glass fibre & carbon fibre Violin cases a few times on here.This last weekend i had chance to have a good look at the carbon fibre one. If you think that our Mandolins are poorly padded out,the Violin case was 'bare' by Mandolin case standards. The only thing that stopped the instrument hitting the sides was a neck restraint & a small area of support on the lower portion of the body. I also realised just how slender a Violin is compared to a Mandolin. My Mandolin placed on top of the case spanned the whole width. Therefore,my hope that Eastman could re-hash a Violin case for Mandolin (maybe) just got blown out of the water,they'd have to tool up for a whole new case.The case incidentally,according to it's owner,weighed in at 6 lbs. So that _may_ be a guide as to what a CF Mandolin case _could_ weigh in at,
                                                                                                      Ivan

----------


## hank

Anything new here?  I was looking at the Colorado Case Co. site Cocaseco for Caltons as you said but the site hipe says you make your own glass & carbon cases and have discontinued the Calton line.  True/false?
   Who has the best deals on Peg. cases.  Do they have a carbon case yet?  I like their's best but still feel the price is way too high to be justified especially with customers having problems with liners coming unglued.  Have they moved to a more modern glue or changed their mold release to prevent these kinds of failures?  You would think by the year 2010 you could get an aquacase good to 50' under water with on board cooling for what top end cases cost today.

----------


## evanreilly

I got to chime in & say I am very happy with my Eastman Carbon Fiber case.  Got a big Colorado case cover with big pocket to cover it & provide storage.  I'd guess the case weights maybe two pounds.
Most common comment: "Is there really a mandolin in it?"
the bad news: I got the last one!!

----------


## Jeremy Darrow

> Who has the best deals on Peg. cases.  Do they have a carbon case yet?  I like their's best but still feel the price is way too high to be justified especially with customers having problems with liners coming unglued.  Have they moved to a more modern glue or changed their mold release to prevent these kinds of failures?


Pegasus cases are made by one man, and to the best of my knowledge they can be bought new through him only. That's the deal. They are not commodity cases, they are made in small batches to order. I couldn't be more happy with mine, if you have questions about Peg cases, you should contact Sam directly. He's very helpful and responds quickly to inquiries.

----------


## hank

Thanks Jeremy,  I've been to his site but thought he might have an outlet on this side of the pond.

----------


## Jeremy Darrow

> Thanks Jeremy,  I've been to his site but thought he might have an outlet on this side of the pond.


You're very welcome. Sam's cases aren't cheap, but they're not that far off from the price of a Calton. But Sam's service is top notch, and he communicates extremely well.

----------


## Dale Ludewig

Yes, to my knowledge, Sam doesn't have any dealers for Pegs.  I approached him about it a few years ago and that's what he told me.  Tremendous cases.  I've had just a minor problem with lining coming unglued but it was easily fixed.

----------


## Glassweb

Very interesting to see Pegusus searching for opportunities here in the USA. WHAT AGAIN??? If I remember correctly, Sam was supposed to be setting up shop here in the USA and developing a line of cases with Big Joe. All sorts of descriptions were given... dates were given... delays were given, excuses... etc... at the time I made a post that basically said "where's the credibility here?". Some of the Cafe members got on my case, telling me to chill and give them the "benefit of the doubt"... that's fine... the cases never materialized. Even within this calendar year Big Joe has posted saying the cases will be at his store by such and a day... will be ready for sale, to take orders... yadayadayada... never happened... nothing. To Big Joe's credit I called him on this and he actually responded to me (privately) and "kind of" explained things... but I didn't quite buy it. Now here we are, about three years later and Sam is, once again, looking to set things going again here in America... Pegasus America flies again! Boy, I don't know about you guys (and gals), but to me this is all a bit too much... between all the BS from Calton and now this stuff... well, I'm about ready pull the plug on believing anything anybody says regarding cases. Once again I pose the question... where's the credibility?

----------


## Glassweb

i have made these recent postings in response to the home page posting about Pegasus at IBMA. i'm hoping for an open, honest discussion that will lead to some clarification...

----------


## mandroid

If the US production were to take out the  UK pound /US dollar exchange rate problem,  It _could_ lower the  US selling price.

----------


## JeffD

> i have made these recent postings in response to the home page posting about Pegasus at IBMA. i'm hoping for an open, honest discussion that will lead to some clarification...


I guess I am confused. They will either make plans and be able to execute them, or not be able to execute them, or not make plans, or make different plans, and then be able to execute those plans, or not. In following this thread I haven't seen anything hiting at anything dishonest or disingenuos.

----------


## Michael Cameron

I'm with hank on the minimalist,light,well-padded type case. I think case covers are for the little you really need carry with you. I have an over-sized Small Dog that I put extra clothes in when I travel. This is around a Pegasus A-style case(best A-style case IMHO). I also have an F-style Peg. Both great cases. Never had a problem with the lining;but,have seen Pegs with torn up lining.

I was surprised to hear someone mention that Pegasus Cases "had" it's fans ! ?  I haven't used a better all-round case. I've bought cases from back in the Mark Leaf era on up. Never have I used a more rugged,user-friendly case. 

Calton Cases. What more can be said? I sustained an F-style headstock-scroll fracture in a "tear-drop" Calton. Oddly enough it was a Gilchrist mandolin too. Charlie Derrington fixed it with a Siminoff biscuit/wafer thingy(like it never happened). I sold my Calton tear-drop cases. Still have "The Mother of All Cases",a Calton,domed-rectangle,double-walled,triple-padded,ultimate-storage,hernia-inducing case. 

Different cases are needed for differing needs. I hardly ever use the Mother. Pegasus A or F with a good cover gets used for real travel/festivals/planes. Most often I use a heavily padded,leather Levy gig-bag with a big storage pocket. For short hops I like the CM21 Levy bags I got from FQMS. 

When my mando goes in a case the Tonegard comes off. I rarely use a Tonegard anymore except on ukuleles. 

Anyway,my dream CF mandolin case would be of the old Gibson/Pegasus/Eastman,minimalist style. White or light-colored. No storage=Ok. High-tech padding/lining. I would want them mandolin-specific over one-size-fits-all/hybrid.

----------


## craig.collas

[QUOTE=Michael Cameron;841105. 

Anyway,my dream CF mandolin case would be of the old Gibson/Pegasus/Eastman,minimalist style. White or light-colored. No storage=Ok. High-tech padding/lining. I would want them mandolin-specific over one-size-fits-all/hybrid.[/QUOTE]

Have you seen the Bam violin cases the Hi Tech  for mando would do me

----------


## hank

Back to the OP's line of thought, where are we with Karura and or Bam so far as updating mandolin family instrument numbers as a viable market for their CF cases?  Whats up with companies like Karura making banjo cases anyway?

----------


## Michael Cameron

There must be a huge, secret cult of banjer pickers in Bangkok,Thailand!

----------


## Dr. Jazz

As a long time happy and supportive dealer of Calton and a recently frustrated and disappointed dealer I am actively searching out a new supplier.  Karura has my interest.  However in the 20+ years of dealing with Calton, I have learned a few things about cases.
1.  A simple carbon fibre shell will reduce the weight somewhat, but may not offer the same protection under certain conditions as fibre-glass.
2.  The shell is certainly a part of the case, but the hardware, lining, handle, and pick-box actually weigh as much or more than the shell.
3.  The instrument support and fit of the case is at least, if not more, important to the safely of the instrument.  Most instruments are damaged by a drop and not by penetration of the shell.

I would like to see Karura make a universal mandolin shell and then offer it with fittings for different instruments.  Actually, there is no reason that you need an A case.  An F case will fit the instrument perfectly.   A roomy pick Box is a necessity.
Oblong or Teardrop?  Hmm, I think teardrop would allow for a lighter case.

----------


## Bigtuna

The Price fiberglass cases seem to be the best non-carbon fiber case out there now from what I've seen and heard.

----------


## hank

Any news on these cases for mandolin?  Does anyone have a Hoffee case to bring us up to date on how it compares to whats out there?

----------


## Glassweb

No news from Karura... Not sure if the owner is gonna go for it.

----------


## JeffD

Those Hoffee cases look pretty good, don't they.

----------


## hank

Yea I'm up watching the Lunar eclipse.  Those youtube test videos are impressive.  There is another video with a guy finding the fit less than perfect on his guitar though.  All in all it looks like a good case with thermal protection offered as an option.  Also a lot of options for interior colors and patterns.  We still need a review of the fit inside the case by someone thats mandolin fluent.

----------

